# My R32 install



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Here is the install I have been planning for about a year. Only my KnuKoncepts power wire, accessories, and my homemade RCA's are not listed. The doors only have one layer of dampener on them. That's because the inner door is made of one solid piece of thick aluminum. The _only_ hole is for the stock speaker location. I couldn't ask for a better sealed door location for my Extremis 6.4's. The interior door card when mounted leaves room for only one layer of dampener. The Tec planar tweets fit perfectly behind the stock sail panels. I have amazing imaging with the dash pods (pain in the arse to build and vinyl) housing my Trius mids. All vocals and instruments, including stand-up bass, is on top of the dash. 

I am so happy with my equipment choices that I do not see myself changing anything out for a long, long time. Although I _may_ try a TC2 sub instead in the future.

Whole system components










Alpine DVA-9860 with cd holder underneath










Trius dash pods with a peek at the Tec planar in the sail


















Door with deadener









Close up of the Extremis









Rear hatch area with MBQuart QAA4250, H701, Xetec Gravity 4G600 and Seas Lotus 10" sub











My baby


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

looks sexy  crossover points?


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Derek said:


> looks sexy  crossover points?


Thanks.

sub: 20-56 @18dB slope
midbass: 60-200 @ 18dB slope
midrange: 250-20k @ 18dB slope HP only
tweets: 7.1k-20k @ 18dB slope LP only

The Trius get very loud without distorting. I will post a formal review after a little bit.


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow, so nice.

I was curous about the mid and tweet overlap above 7.1k. Seems to me like it would invite phase cancellation as well as other issues. Does the Trius roll off very quickly on it's own at that point?

Cool covered bridge in that last photo. Located in Vermont by any chance?
Killer Volkswagon too!


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice work on those midrange pods!!

How do you like the Extremis mids so far? Do they mate with the Lotus sub well??


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

One of the most unique installs I've ever seen; great job!


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Mr Perfect said:


> Does the Trius roll off very quickly on it's own at that point?
> 
> Cool covered bridge in that last photo. Located in Vermont by any chance?
> Killer Volkswagon too!


No, not really. You can practically run the Trius without a tweet. 

The bridge is in western Pennsylvania next to a small town called............Finleyville!

I don't live there. It's just my nickname, that's all.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

Did you experiment with different locations for the trius? What did you notice about the different locations? Also do you like the tweeters and where did you purchase them?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice install and awesome drivers!


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

mitchyz250f said:


> Did you experiment with different locations for the trius? What did you notice about the different locations?


I pulled out my hair trying to figure out where I wanted to mount the Trius'. The whole reason I opted for those instead of the Seas Lotus 4" in the first place was that I wanted to originally mount them sealed in the doors above the midbasses. Any larger driver I would have to had placed in the kick panel area. I am tired of music sounding like it was coming from my feet and wanted a very high soundstage. But the thought of cutting up my $900 a piece leather door cards without knowing if it would work made me cringe. So I almost mounted them in the kicks anyway until I realized that their small size would allow an on-axis dash mounted solution. I quickly fabricated a MDF baffle and glued it to some plastic cups for a temporary enclosure. I aimed the mids on the dash in all kinds of positions until I figured out on-axis sounded best in my car.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

love the fact that the tec tweet is hunkering down i a corner of the pod! 

Nice work, let me know wht you think of the tweet once broken in!


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Rbsarve said:


> love the fact that the tec tweet is hunkering down i a corner of the pod!


Sorry to disappoint but the Tec resides in the stock tweet location in the sail panel. All I had to do was to cut the diaphram out and knock out the VC to fit those slim lines in. So I did not fabricate those.


----------



## Rbsarve (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I know that was stock... The Golf isn´t exactly rare over here...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Very nice, congrats...Man, how i'd love some seat time with those midranges


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

It looks like you aimed the mids at right in between the driver and passenger, so if the was someone sitting on the center counsel the mids would be pointed at his head. Is this right?

I jsut got my Trius and can't believe how small they are.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

mitchyz250f said:


> It looks like you aimed the mids at right in between the driver and passenger, so if the was someone sitting on the center counsel the mids would be pointed at his head. Is this right?.


Actually, no. Because of a hump in the driver's side dash if I aimed the driver's side Trius in the middle I had some reflection issues. So instead I aimed the left side Trius at the drivers head to mostly avoid it. The right Trius is indeed pointed directly at the center of the vehicle. If I didn't have that instramentation hump, I would have done the same to the left side as well. 
Unfortunately, this hump mostly hides the left Trius from the passenger. So my car is technically a one person setup because of the secondary and tertiary reflections from the left Trius to the passenger. 
Oh well, life isn't perfect. And neither is a car. [Insert Npdang's signature here.]


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

INSTALL UPDATE: Today I started the fiberglass stealth sub enclosure. I may post up some interim pics, but I definately will post after pics.


Unfortunately, my 16 hour front pod vinyl job is really starting to peel away and look like cheese. I just ordered a sample of that 4-way stretch vinyl that was posted on here a little while ago. If that looks good then I will recover the pods. Then if THAT doesn't work, I guess it would be time for a nice glaze bondo coat followed up with some paint. Oh well...


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

Congrats - it looks great. As with the others, I'm very impressed with the pods.


----------



## rbenz27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes, please post pics of the stealth setup. I'm also redesigning my sub stealth install and would like to get some ideas.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

rbenz27 said:


> Yes, please post pics of the stealth setup. I'm also redesigning my sub stealth install and would like to get some ideas.


I will post some pics. It will not be a total stealth install. Just more "out of the way" than some small sub box in the trunk. It will probably look a lot like my other red Golf sub enclosure posted here as well.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

Alright...

After much sweating and swearing I have finished the sub enclosure. The recommended sealed volume for a SW250 is 20 liters. I roughly measured it around 16 liters without the sub displacement. I stuffed it with polyfill and called it a day (well more like two months.) I still need to tune, tune, tune. 

Here are some of the building process pics.


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

And here is the finished product. I could not find matching carpet _anywhere._ That is because the trunk carpet is fused to the back of some plastic material. You cannot order it without the backing. I think I have it close though. The best I can ask for is that it looks like I didn't make it myself. I think I suceeded on that point. You can tell that the enclosure is a little too small for the driver. It sounds very tight and blendable to the midbass. It just doesn't have that very low authority I am looking for (around 20Hz - 40Hz) I think I will just EQ that in with my H701 though. 

This project wouldn't have been nearly as difficult if I didn't need to maximize the most interior enclosure space while keeping flush with the side of the trunk for maximum storage capacity. If only I could have fitted the DIYMA 12" then all of this worrying would have been for naught. Oh well, here are some pics.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

i will say this, you sir, are a quasi-demigod.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

That looks good. Job well done.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Good job! Thanks for the pictures. I will be doing a similar sub install and they will be a good reference.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

looks good man.


----------

